# Doelings have a lump on Vulva



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I have twin primie doelings that were born yesterday. They both have a lump on there vulva. Do you know what causes this?


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I know it's a sign of hermaphrodite in some but not sure


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are those testes between his hind legs?


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

That looks like the back of her front foot


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

No her moms leg.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd give it a few days, sometimes newborns have odd happenings in their vulva due to birth hormones they get from mom.


----------

